# garçon (serveur)



## duchevreuil

Bonjour,

Dans un livre, l'auteur fait une description du milieu d'Aix-en-Provence :

_"La France à chaque coin de ruelle, des jeunes filles aux terrasses ombragées servies par des « *garçons *», des fontaines qui gargouillent devant d'austères hôtels particuliers"._

Je sais ce que c'est un garçon, dans ce cas il s'agit d'un serveur, n'est-ce pas ? Mais pourquoi alors l'auteur met ce mot entre guillemets ? Qu'est-ce qu'il veut dire par là ?

Merci


----------



## Calamitintin

Peut-être pour dire que les garçons (les serveurs) sont aussi des garçons (jeunes hommes) et en profitent pour draguer les jeunes filles ?


----------



## Chimel

La phrase me paraît parfaitement compréhensible sans guillemets. Un auteur de roman n'a pas toujours un style irréprochable...


----------



## itka

Je crois qu'il met des guillemets justement pour qu'on comprenne bien qu'il parle du "métier de serveur" et non de jeunes hommes.


----------



## Chimel

Oui, sans doute, mais le contexte ("terrasses", "servies") me semble suffisamment explicite.

Je voulais dire par là à l'auteur de la question qu'en principe les guillemets ne sont pas nécesaires en français pour distinguer les deux sens du mot _garçon _et qu'il ne doit pas se fier à cet extrait pour en tirer une règle générale.


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci à tous. De toute façon, je ne comprends même pas pourquoi l'auteur mentionne ces garçons. Être servi par des garçons, à une terrasse de restaurant à Aix-en-Provence, c'est tout à fait normal non ? Aurait-on pu s'attendre à autre chose ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut duchevreuil,

Il y a un célèbre café-restaurant (chic) sur le Cours Mirabeau à Aix qui s'appelle « Les deux garçons ». Peut-être l'auteur y a-t-il fait référence avant dans le texte ?


----------



## Nanon

Ou peut-être l'auteur met-il des guillemets pour faire un clin d'œil plus explicite aux "Deux G" (comme on dit à Aix) ?
Comme dit Karine, ce café est célébrissime... et effectivement pas donné !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Voilà, c'est ce que je voulais dire, mais en mieux. 
Je voulais juste préciser que si comme tous les autres ignorants p) de ce fil on n'était pas au courant de l'existence de ce restau à Zaï (Aix), il ne pouvait y avoir de clin d'œil explicite sans que l'auteur ait mentionné le nom de ce restau avant dans le texte...
Si ce n'était pas le cas, alors il peut aussi s'agir de singer les propos des filles à la terrasse. Elles ne hèleraient pas les serveurs par de simples « s'il vous plaît ! » ou mains levées, mais diraient vraiment des « garçon ! » ce qui est bien plus chic et ferait plus parisien...


----------



## SwissPete

Je me souviens d'un autre fil où l'on discutait du fait que *garçon* (dans ce sens) peut être péjoratif. C'est peut-être la raison pour laquelle l'auteur a utilisé des guillemets.


----------



## Nanon

Ignorance vite pardonnée, Karine. Il y a trop de monde aux 2 G (et les tarifs y sont trop exorbitants) pour y organiser une rencontre WR autour d'un pot, sinon je vous y inviterais volontiers !

En parlant d'ignorance, la contribution de Karine et celle de SwissPete me conduisent à une autre hypothèse que je trouve moi-même tirée par les cheveux mais que je vous soumets pour ce qu'elle vaut... 

L'auteur singerait-il l' "ignorance" de jeunes touristes _étrangères _(américaines ?) qui croient qu'il est toujours bien venu de héler un serveur en l'appelant "Garçon !", alors que le serveur en question est probablement plus âgé qu'elles et que de nos jours, un Français moyen chercherait plutôt à attirer l'attention du serveur en lui disant "(S'il vous plaît,) Monsieur !" ? Même à Paris, "Garçon !" commence à dater...


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci à tous !  Je veux dire que l'auteur ne mentionne pas le nom du restaurant en question. Hmm. Cas difficile. Mais probablement, ces jeunes filles avaient lu quelque manuel de conversation. Elles utilisent donc ces quelques phrases qu'elles connaissent... _Bonjour, garçon, foie gras, s'il vous plaît, merci, au revoir_...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, ce n'est pas si tiré par les cheveux que ça, Nanon.
Si tu m'invitais aux 2G pour une coupette, je pourrais même trouver ça tout à fait plausible ! 
Les guillemets seraient donc là pour signifier la réprobation de l'auteur quant à l'utilisation de ce terme, daté et inapproprié de nos jours il ne se rencontre plus chez l'autochtone... seuls des barjots (fous) de touristes pourraient l'utiliser (en trahissant ainsi leur condition de touriste) !


----------



## Fred_C

Ca arrive encore...
Il m'est arrivé d'appeler "garçon" un garçon de café, pour voir comment il réagirait...
Il n'a pas eu l'air de sourciller. Cela doit lui arriver plus souvent qu'on croit.

(J'ai aussi appelé "patron" le patron d'un bistrot, une fois, pour déconner...)


----------



## Chimel

Oui, cela se fait encore, mais surtout dans des situations "anonymes", je crois: cafés de grandes gares ou établissements de lieux très touristiques où on est un client inconnu parmi tant d'autres.

En revanche, je pense que personne ne le ferait dans un café qu'il a l'habitude de fréquenter et où les relations sont plus personnelles.


----------



## JiPiJou

Une hypothèse (de plus !) : le livre traîte manifestement de la France telle que les étrangers la voient ("_La France à chaque coin de ruelle.._.". Aucun Français ne dirait cela ; il dirait "la Provence à chaque coin..."). Or, s'il est vrai (comme le fait remarquer _*duchevreuil*_) qu'être servi par un serveur dans un café n'a rien d'absolument extraordinaire, en revanche la notion même de "garçon de café" et la façon dont ils sont habillés (à Paris du moins, peut-être ailleurs) peut paraître délicieusement exotique à des touristes étrangers. On est là dans le stéréotype du béret, de la baguette et du patron de café de la série britannique _*'Allo 'Allo !*_). Les guillemets indiqueraient alors le côté "typiquement français" des garçons de café, car il n'y a qu'en France qu'on appelle (appelait) "garçon" un monsieur qui approche peut-être de l'âge de la retraite.


----------



## Klimaxxx

itka said:


> Je crois qu'il met des guillemets justement pour qu'on comprenne bien qu'il parle du "métier de serveur" et non de jeunes hommes.



C'est ce que je dirais aussi. Il serait peut-être intéressant de connaître l'auteur dans le cas présent. Si il est francophone ou non, si il est un professionnel ou non, si il est jeune ou non et de quand date le texte,...


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci encore à tous pour vos apports !  Maintenant, je suis convaincu qu'il faut entendre "garçons" comme le fait justement JiPiJou.

Pour le reste, je peux vous dire que l'auteur est un Français bon teint. Il s'agit d'un ex inspecteur du _Guide_, âgé d'environ quarante ans. Son livre de mémoires est paru en 2004.


----------

